# A unique tool box hinge



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Pretty cool, Dick!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Charlie!
I might not make one, but someone may be interested.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Pretty interesting mechanism. I may come back and take a look at that to see if it could be shoe horned into a wood mechanism….....but I have no use for it at the moment. But you never know.

Was on call for the weekend, so taking today off. Our weather has been either extremely cold, coldest January on record, I believe, or very snowy, also a near record breaking year.

Where or where is global warming when we need it?........(-:

I have a few projects and blogs to post. I will try to get all the pictures taken and catch up while on vacation. Leaving Thursday for a few days in Las Vegas with friends, then to Oregon for some medical stuff for Sherie (nothing life threatening), and to pick up a car for La Conner. Then will have 10 days in La Conner with nothing planned. There I may catch up with the blogging and projects.

Current project, not completed, but about one half done, is a unique cutoffs cart….......of course I never do anything from plans. If it ain't wierd, I am not interested….....(-:

Later…....

6 deg right now at noon, finally warming up…......


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

55 and sunshine in Indianapolis, more of the same tomorrow. We have all the global warming we want here!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

very interesting. thnx for the link


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Hi Jim, in Cool, & Deep Anchorage Alaska!*

We've been setting records here too, but just the opposite . Our lawn finally was a snow cover, but not much. 
We've only had minus zero temps about two days so far. Maybe we'll get some normally cold weather in Feb. & March.

You have a nice place in La Conner, absorb as much of it as you can. Also enjoy yourself in Vegas. I hope you don't have to hitchhike home. <O}$


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*You're Welcome! Roger!*

*I'm jealous Dan!*


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this hing with us Dick,


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*You're welcome Jim!

It's interesting!*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Nice find Dick. thanks for the post.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

That was cool, thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Dick,

Clever.

Thanks for posting that.

Lee


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*You're welcome, Topa!*


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*You're welcome, Darrell!*


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*You're welcome, Lee!*

*I came upon this link by accident. I was searching for something else, & this turned up.*


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks Dick, this is Wednesday afternoon, packing and organizing things for our vacation trip south. Of course we have a winter storm warning, but it looks like it ends this evening, so should get out all right in the morning. We leave at 0730 hrs. Alaska Airlines flys only 737's, but the ones coming here usually have heads up displays with a virtual runway displayed, and can land and take off with effectively zero visibility. The big problem is the occasional high winds. In Anchorage that means 80 to 100 mph gusts…..which never get any press anywhere else. Interesting. That kind of wind happens about every other year…....lose some shingles, but no other problems…......(-:

......the moose love it, cleans the velvet off their antlers…........(-:

......beavers hate it, strips the bark off their food cache….........(-:

Alaska. You know. Tough to be the biggest and baddest…......

........gotta get into my leather helmet, afix the goggles, silk scarf around my neck, tuck my pants into my boots, and put on the leather coat with the sheepskin collar…......

...and git out of here…......!!

Later…........


----------

